# General Thoughts On 'Bum High' Horse



## sea_view (15 October 2008)

Bit of a random post but are there any thoughts/opinions on horses that seem to be bum high in comparison to their front half? 

Went to see alovely wee horse today and that is the only thing that I could find was a bit strange about it. Would be looking to BE and BSJA if that helps in the what I'd be doing with it stakes.

Thanks in advance x


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (15 October 2008)

If the horse was less than 6 then i wouldnt worry too much but if its older


----------



## Wizbang (15 October 2008)

I would agree, it depends on the age of the horse.  Normally if they are youngsters they normally "catch up" and balance out.

My experience of horses that are noticeabley bum high is that they have normally produced a downhill gait, been prone to back problems and saddle problems also, but then all horses are different !!


----------



## Ezme (15 October 2008)

our babies are both bum high at the moment, tiny tim is acctually 2in different atm. Definatly don't care for a good few years yet. Just means going down hill you have to "hold them up" a little more.


----------



## sea_view (15 October 2008)

It was advertised as six however when I looked at its passport it was seven and a couple of months. The owner gave a bit of a random story aout the breeder saying the passport was DOB'd incorrectly - not sure what that's all about but I quite liked it even if it was  7 and a bit but not if the bum high thing might be an issue


----------



## Passtheshampoo (15 October 2008)

I had an ID x TB many moons ago who was bum high. He was a cracking jumper but could also throw the odd huge buck when he was excited. He moved well with the big engine at the back,  only problem if there was one was getting a saddle to fit level on him.  The saddler was always able to adjust the flocking to fit his shape though.


----------



## badgerdog (15 October 2008)

My retired horse is bum high and he was a fantastic jumper.  He successfully evented at Novice level.  As he was such a fab horse I certainly wouldn't be put off by it.


----------



## duggan (16 October 2008)

My chap is built downhill too, and he's the most amazing jumping horse i've had the pleasure to sit on. I've had no back/saddle issues over the last ten years either. If everything else is ok then consider him, but showing wise they will always pick up on it during strip off.


----------



## Lill (16 October 2008)

Blue is bum high, he has quite a big jump in him- probably even bigger now his flatwork is better! 

He is getting mid 60% in novice dressage tests, has jumped BN no problems 2yrs ago before we started the dressage properly so would probably go higher now fairly easily! 

Have shown him at local shows and 1 county show and nobody commented on it, but then i did try and stand him so he was facing up hill a little if at all possible!

So no it wouldn't worry me, only if you wanted to get to like medium dressage - i get comments that he needs to engage his hindquarters more which is obviously hard for him because of the way he is built


----------



## sea_view (16 October 2008)

Thanks for all your comments - been very helpful!


----------



## miller (16 October 2008)

mine is v slightly bum high - does med/adv medium dressage, jumped fox/1.25's - bought as a 4yo, now 19yo and never had a problem with saddle fit/back/lameness in al lthe time I've had him - he can buck though


----------

